# Look at this little-known city... I'm SPEECHLESS!



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Great pics :applause: 

But is Bariloche really unknown? I guess it's THE winter tourism place on the continent similar to St. Moritz or Aspen...


----------



## koolcity (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## koolcity (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## koolcity (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

Wonderful scenery. South America is so undiscovered by the world.

But I dont know why you are so excited about the town itself.


----------



## animelover (Sep 1, 2006)

Its a beautiful place. Very European, even some of the architecture.


----------



## Grollo (Sep 11, 2002)

Looks like Queenstown in New Zealand.


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

beautiful!

It looks like switzerland. they even have a Bernhardiner Dog there


----------



## kenny_in_blue (Jul 3, 2006)

Very swiss...


----------



## koolcity (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

Great additions koolcity!


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

i love it


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Simply Beautiful*

If I were to go to Argentina one day, Bariloche along with Buenos Aires and the Patagonia would be my must see destinations.

Cheers!


----------



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)

thanks mzn for showing the pictures!!!

Bariloche is a wonderful place


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

You are welcome!!


----------



## gaoanyu (Jun 1, 2006)

Really really speechless..


----------



## koolcity (Oct 12, 2005)

another pics


----------



## koolcity (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks Larry for your contribution!!!


----------



## lilili_always (Dec 12, 2006)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> What is the percentage of the population that are indigenous to Argentina (the natives of Argentina before the Spaniards came) today?


The officially indigenous population in the country, according to the 2005 Complementary Survey of Indigenous Peoples, stands at approximately 318,700 people (*0.8 percent of the total population*). 





The Cebuano Exultor said:


> Wow! Great picture set, man! I could have mistaken this place as a European town if no one informed me beforehand where it is!
> 
> Argentina is probably the most European-like among Latin American countries!
> 
> *By the way, are Argentineans generally European in descent*



Argentina's population descends overwhelmingly from Europeans. Most of the population is made up of descendants of Spanish, Italian and other European settlers. *According to the CIA World Factbook, 97% of Argentinians are ethnically white.*


After the regimented Spanish colonists, waves of European settlers came to Argentina from the late nineteenth to mid-twentieth centuries. Major contributors include Italy (initially from Piedmont, Veneto and Lombardy, later from Campania and Calabria),[32], Spain (foremost among them ethnic Galicians and Basques), and France (mostly to Buenos Aires and Mendoza). Smaller but significant numbers of immigrants came from Germany and Switzerland (in the so-called Lakes Region of Patagonia; and in Córdoba), Scandinavia (Denmark, Norway and Sweden), the United Kingdom and Ireland (to Buenos Aires, Santa Fé, and Patagonia), and Portugal. Eastern Europeans were also numerous, from Poland, Russia, Ukraine, Romania and Lithuania, as well as Balkan countries (Croatia and Montenegro, particularly in Chaco). There is a large Armenian community, and the patagonian Chubut Valley has a significant Welsh-descended population.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Argentina
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argentina#Demographics



BTW, I love those pics


----------

